# dodge power wagon



## snowsniper1

what do u guys think about a newer power wagon?i hamev chevys and fords but no dodge so iam thinking of a 2500 quad cab power wgon or 3500 quad cab ctdit would be my daily driver and a backup truck problly a 8.2 boss v w/wings.


----------



## BigDave12768

Get the CTD. Then go buy the POWER WAGON emblem for the tailgate. its about $80. The flares are $300. Then you can do as you like with tires and rim. H2's with Nittos and Dodge Power wagon flares. One other thing. Can you put a plow on the Power wagaon? It has that Winch up front. http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/pics/showphoto.php?photo=34420&ppuser=43772


----------



## JDiepstra

BigDave12768;679452 said:


> Get the CTD. Then go buy the POWER WAGON emblem for the tailgate. its about $80. The flares are $300. Then you can do as you like with tires and rim. H2's with Nittos and Dodge Power wagon flares. One other thing. Can you put a plow on the Power wagaon? It has that Winch up front. http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/pics/showphoto.php?photo=34420&ppuser=43772


Agree. Powerwagon not available with Cummins. Get a Cummins. And actually, remove all badges for a clean look.


----------



## Duncan90si

BigDave12768;679452 said:


> Get the CTD. Then go buy the POWER WAGON emblem for the tailgate. its about $80. The flares are $300. Then you can do as you like with tires and rim. H2's with Nittos and Dodge Power wagon flares. One other thing. Can you put a plow on the Power wagaon? It has that Winch up front. http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/pics/showphoto.php?photo=34420&ppuser=43772


I'm a big Cummins fan but, in addition to the differences you have listed, what about...
Front and rear electronic lockers.
Electronic disconnecting front antiroll bar.
The increased ride height (1.8"f/1.4"r) along with the different spring rates.
Additional skid plates.

If you want a Power Wagon, just buy one. Its too expensive to duplicate it exactly.

If you want a diesel, then by all means buy the CTD.

I think its stupid as to why Dodge doesn't make the Power Wagon with a CTD. A local dealer told me its due to the weight of the winch along with the weight of the inline sex. I find that hard to believe. I thought it may be because they couldn't fit the winch behind the bumper with the intercooler there.  Do you guys have any knowledge or ideas?


----------



## BigDave12768

Ride Height is the tires. With AHD(Snow plow prep) you are at same spring height with 285's


----------



## snowsniper1

thanks,so can you mount a vblade on a power wagon


----------



## basher

Duncan90si;679693 said:


> I think its stupid as to why Dodge doesn't make the Power Wagon with a CTD. A local dealer told me its due to the weight of the winch along with the weight of the inline sex. I find that hard to believe. I thought it may be because they couldn't fit the winch behind the bumper with the intercooler there.  Do you guys have any knowledge or ideas?


You can not but a plow on a regular cab Power Wagon with out voiding the warranty and yes the problem is the winch. The winch adds enough weight to the front axle to make it incapable maintain proper weight distribution. The addition of a plow mount pushes it over the 62% GVW allowed on the front axle.

I bought one of these trucks and returned it the next day when I found that I could not install a plow an maintain warranty. Spent 2 hours with the sales manager fitting a mount to be sure it would work with the winch. It fit so I signed the papers drove home and was looking for the proper tire pressures when I found the disclaimer, called Dodge direct and they told me to take it back to the dealer.


----------



## RODHALL

todays Powerwagon is over priced. I don't know about anyone else i have never used a winch on the front of daily driven pickup. it has the same motor as 1500/2500 gas trucks, with the suspention of the ctd. if you look at KBB or NADA the powerwagon don't hold there value as well as the CTD


i could write pages about the CTD so i'll just say
if your going bang for your $$$ then get the CTD


----------



## Duncan90si

BigDave12768;679719 said:


> Ride Height is the tires. With AHD(Snow plow prep) you are at same spring height with 285's


http://www.dodgeforum.com/forum/ramcharger-trailduster-and-power-wagon/103642-dodge-power-wagon-clearance.html

http://www.fourwheeler.com/brandpages/129_0501_dodge_ram_power_wagon/index.html


----------



## tuna

Duncan90si;679693 said:


> A local dealer told me its due to the weight of the winch along with the weight of the inline SEX.QUOTE]Fraudian slip?you pervy bahstid


----------



## BigDave12768

that truck is the same height as a 3500/2500 with the AHD. Then its just the 1.2 inches of taller tires. AHD package with same tires = same height.


----------



## RODHALL

BigDave12768;680059 said:


> that truck is the same height as a 3500/2500 with the AHD. Then its just the 1.2 inches of taller tires. AHD package with same tires = same height.


dave is right AHD package with the same tire is the same height.


----------



## Duncan90si

I'm not trying to be a complete PITA, but I keep reading different. I have provided links that back up what I believe is correct, yet I haven't seen a single link proving me incorrect. According to everything I've just now looked up, it has its own unique suspension underneath it. I agree that part of the difference is due to the tires, but it does have a suspension lift on it.



> The suspension system remains similar to previous 4x4 models; however, unique springs give the Power Wagon two inches of lift and a more supple on- and off-road ride due to softer spring rates. Longer, larger, and more sophisticated high-pressure Bilstein monotube shocks are a solid upgrade over the general-purpose twin-tube shocks they replace.


http://www.trucktrend.com/roadtests/pickup/163_0410_2005_dodge_ram_power_wagon/index.html



> Dodge drivetrain engineers, off-road adventurers themselves, raised the running height of the big Ram from the stock 12 inches to 14.5 inches, thanks in part to 33-inch BFGoodrich All Terrain T/As at the corners.
> 
> The other aspect that gives the Power Wagon a taller stance and far better off-road performance than the typical Ram 2500 is the suspension. The Power Wagon features solid axles at both ends, along with single-stage leaf springs in the rear and coils in front. They add another inch to the stance.


http://www.gulfcoastnews.com/rt2005dodgepowerwagon.htm



> The Dodge Power Wagon is the most capable stock 4x4 available. It comes with a suspension lift, locking front and rear differentials with 4.56 gears


http://www.dieselpowermag.com/features/dodge/0610dp_2005_dodge_ram_cummins_2500_power_wagon_4x4/index.html



> the front and rear springs have been significantly revised to achieve a 1.8-inch improvement in front ride height and a 1.4-inch improvement in rear ride height. The spring rates have also been softened to increase axle articulation. This new suspension offers 10.9 inches of front suspension travel and 10.7 inches of rear suspension travel.


http://fourwheeler.automotive.com/19012/129-0501-dodge-ram-power-wagon/index.html

If I'm wrong, I apologize. I just can't see how all these websites state very similar facts to what I said, but yet they're all wrong. 

Oh and for the record, I'd go with the CTD too.


----------



## snowsniper1

thanks guys


----------



## BigDave12768

Funny thing Duncan your post proved you wrong and us right too though. I clearly claimed in a post above that it was the larger tires that gave it the height. Then you reply with links that contradic your last post. TIRES are the real height boost in the truck. Yeah so it has a useless off road suspension. And a rear end that will get you at best 8mpg. You are the one who posted while pleasuring yourself to the thought of owning a useless over priced toy. With tons of mods that would not be used as a daily driver. Where the first post started out at. So all your links prove is that you have way to much time on your hands and you need to clean of keyboard after reading them I am sure. So re read the first post. DAILY DRIVER your posts talk him out of truck more than anything


----------



## Duncan90si

BigDave12768;681983 said:


> Funny thing Duncan your post proved you wrong and us right too though. I clearly claimed in a post above that it was the larger tires that gave it the height. Then you reply with links that contradic your last post. I did not contradict myself, I simply was stating that you were correct as far as the larger tires, and I was correct that it has a suspension lift. TIRES are the real height boost in the truck. Yes they do, along with the lifted suspension. I never said that it didn't have larger tires. In my last post, I agreed with you saying that the tires gave it an increased ride height. Yeah so it has a useless off road suspension. Yes, which raises the vehicle an additional 1.5" approx. And a rear end that will get you at best 8mpg. You are the one who posted while pleasuring yourself to the thought of owning a useless over priced toy. In my last post, did I not say that I would go with the CTD?? Yes I did. I wouldn't buy a PW for a dd or especially a plow truck with the softer suspension. With tons of mods that would not be used as a daily driver. Where the first post started out at. So all your links prove is that you have way to much time on your hands Possibly, its not snowing here. :crying: and you need to clean of keyboard after reading them I am sure. No my wife just cleaned it for me.  So re read the first post. DAILY DRIVER your posts talk him out of truck more than anything


 I never was trying to convince him of going with the PW. I was just trying to get the facts straight that the tires (like you said) AND suspension (what I said) is what gives the truck its lift. Agree? So can we call a truce now and let snowsniper have his thread back?


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro

BigDave12768;681983 said:


> TIRES are the real height boost in the truck.


Actually BigDave...the tires are less than 1/2 the actual lift...from BFG's website the stock 265 rugged trails are 31.4" tall and the 285 A/T's are 32.7" tall. That means the tires give less than 3/4" lift. ussmileyflag


----------



## BigDave12768

Lifted4x4Astro;684620 said:


> Actually BigDave...the tires are less than 1/2 the actual lift...from BFG's website the stock 265 rugged trails are 31.4" tall and the 285 A/T's are 32.7" tall. That means the tires give less than 3/4" lift. ussmileyflag


Read all the posts. My 3500 with AHD and 295 nittos stands higher than the power wagon. The AHD springs are just as high as the "lift" in a power wagon. Not sure how old you are but. But back in the 80's ford made f350 f150 and ranger called Big foot cruiser. That special edtion truck stood out from others when it came to height. The POWER WAGAON IS NOT TALLER THAN A AHD PACKAGE TRUCK WITH 33'S ON IT.


----------



## RODHALL

BigDave12768;686202 said:


> Read all the posts. My 3500 with AHD and 295 nittos stands higher than the power wagon. The AHD springs are just as high as the "lift" in a power wagon. Not sure how old you are but. But back in the 80's ford made f350 f150 and ranger called Big foot cruiser. That special edtion truck stood out from others when it came to height. The POWER WAGAON IS NOT TALLER THAN A AHD PACKAGE TRUCK WITH 33'S ON IT.


BigDave- some people only know what they read or see on the net (ya know how reLIEable that is) I have even seen dealer brochures listing the wrong info... Dealer order forms are joke. I was a ASE master tech and 5 star tech for too many years. I was helpping a buddy order a new truck a few years ago. simple Std cab 8 ft bed 2500 CTD automatic 4x plow prep, Tow pakage, Trans cooler, high amp alt, skid plates and the LSD rear. he did not want the Power windows/locks, Light group, and not chrome grille

DCX would not let us order the truck with all the options you could get the color keyed grille with tht off-road pakage but it came with everyting but had lights and you could not have plow prep.... They did not want to upgrade the alt unless you had the light group or windows/locks.. I talked him into the light group and We ended up ordering a truck and adding the color keyed grille and skid plates. it was crazy dumb crap....

I remember the "big foot" trucks the ford dealers would sell, they had a factory 6 inch lift. I think they had a astro van also it was 4x with 3 inch lift... they all had to be BLUE...


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro

BigDave12768;686202 said:


> Read all the posts. My 3500 with AHD and 295 nittos stands higher than the power wagon. The AHD springs are just as high as the "lift" in a power wagon. Not sure how old you are but. But back in the 80's ford made f350 f150 and ranger called Big foot cruiser. That special edtion truck stood out from others when it came to height. The POWER WAGAON IS NOT TALLER THAN A AHD PACKAGE TRUCK WITH 33'S ON IT.


I did read all the posts MORON! You stated "TIRES are the real height boost in the truck." This is simply NOT true. as I posted EXACT info directly from the BFG website, the total diameter difference is 1.3" that is EXACTLY 0.65" of lift only from the tires. Dodge lists a lift of 1.8" in front and 1.4" in the rear. What they don't say is if that is suspension lift or total lift. There HAS to be a difference in suspension because the tires simply will NOT provide 1.8" in front and 1.4" in the back especially seeing as they run 285's on all 4 corners.

BTW, I never disagreed that your truck with 295's is taller. The 285's are shorter. Don't forget your 1 Ton truck will have stiffer springs than a 3/4 ton so it should sit higher especially combined with taller tires.

Just for your info I am 37 years young. ussmileyflag Oh and what does something Ford did back in the 80's mean to a new Power Wagon?


----------



## BigDave12768

Moron I was pointing out that a lifted truck should look higher. Hence the Difference. And one other thing idiot the 2500 stands same height as the 3500 with the AHD package. The front ends are same spec. The 3500 has the overload spring in back. Stock tires are 265's 31.6 inches 285's are 32.7 thats 1.1 inch lift in tires. The truck is only 1.8 inches taller. So .7 inches of lift? Umm AHD package is a stiffer and taller spring in front. ITS THE SAME F'NING HEIGHT. Yeah they may have put in a off road suspension. But what they are calling a lift is not. Read below Moron Now tell me where this lift is

2008 Dodge Ram Specs
2008 Ram Lights & Exterior Specs 
• Black front and rear bumpers
• Driver and passenger externally adjustable black door mirrors
• External dimensions: overall length (inches): 229.7, overall width (inches): 96.0, overall height (inches): 80.6, ground clearance (inches): 8.3, wheelbase (inches): 140.5, front track (inches): 69.5, rear track (inches): 68.5 and curb to curb turning circle (feet): 44.6
• Complex surface lens halogen bulb headlights
• Pearl paint
• Step side pickup bed
• Fixed rear window
• Rear platform step
• Tinted glass on cabin and rear
• Trailer towing preparation
• Weights: gross vehicle weight rating (lbs) 11,500, curb weight (lbs) 6,814, gross trailer weight braked (lbs) 10,050 and max payload (lbs) 4,690
• Windshield wipers with automatic intermittent wipe

This is POWER WAGON

Curb Weight MT5886Curb Weight AT5854Ground Clearance8.3Height80.6Length229.7Top Type (Standard)Hard FixedTop Type (Optional)Not ApplicableTrack (Front)69.5Track (Rear)68.5Weight Distribution AT (Front)Not ListedWeight Distribution AT (Rear)Not ListedWeight Distribution MT (Front)N/AWeight Distribution MT (Rear)N/AWheelbase140.5Width79.5Doors (Standard)2Doors (Maximum)2


----------



## BigDave12768

BigDave12768;679719 said:


> Ride Height is the tires. With AHD(Snow plow prep) you are at same spring height with 285's


WOW You were right from start. AHD package and 285 tires you are at same height as Power wagon if not taller since you are at SAME HEIGHT


----------



## BigDave12768

snowsniper1;679367 said:


> what do u guys think about a newer power wagon?i hamev chevys and fords but no dodge so iam thinking of a 2500 quad cab power wgon or 3500 quad cab ctdit would be my daily driver and a backup truck problly a 8.2 boss v w/wings.





Lifted4x4Astro;686987 said:


> I did read all the posts MORON! You stated "TIRES are the real height boost in the truck." This is simply NOT true. as I posted EXACT info directly from the BFG website, the total diameter difference is 1.3" that is EXACTLY 0.65" of lift only from the tires. Dodge lists a lift of 1.8" in front and 1.4" in the rear. What they don't say is if that is suspension lift or total lift. There HAS to be a difference in suspension because the tires simply will NOT provide 1.8" in front and 1.4" in the back especially seeing as they run 285's on all 4 corners.
> 
> BTW, I never disagreed that your truck with 295's is taller. The 285's are shorter. Don't forget your 1 Ton truck will have stiffer springs than a 3/4 ton so it should sit higher especially combined with taller tires.
> 
> Just for your info I am 37 years young. ussmileyflag Oh and what does something Ford did back in the 80's mean to a new Power Wagon?


READ THE ORGINAL POST. I POSTED IT ABOVE SINCE I THINK YOU REALLY CANT READ. BUT I WILL EXPLAIN IT TOO YOU. PLEASE TRY TO FOLLOW ALONG I WILL GO SLOW FOR YOU

ORIGINAL POSTER WANTS TO BUY POWER WAGON OR A 3500 CTD AS A DAILY DRIVER.

PAUSE FOR A BREAK HERE SO YOU CAN ABSORB THAT INFO

I REPLY THAT THE 3500 WITH A CTD AND SNOW PLOW PREP IS SAME HEIGHT AND CAN EASILY BE MADE TO LOOK LIKE A POWER WAGON AND WOULD BE BETTER

OK TAKE ANOTHER BREAK SINCE SOON IT WILL DAWN ON YOU HOW STUPID YOU REALLY ARE.

please use link below

http://www.hookedonphonics.com/landing/?ShowPopup=0&gclid=CMWq-aSS1pcCFQHHGgod0wcEDg


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro

BigDave12768;687654 said:


> Stock tires are 265's 31.6 inches 285's are 32.7 thats 1.1 inch lift in tires.


Can anyone else explain to this guy that his math is [email protected] up?  Dave, read the numbers YOU posted and think S L O W L Y why your math doesn't work.


----------



## JDiepstra

BigDave12768;687655 said:


> WOW You were right from start. AHD package and 285 tires you are at same height as Power wagon if not taller since you are at SAME HEIGHT


Wow, did you really just quote yourself, talk to yourself in the third person, and then pat yourself on the back for being right?? That's the first time I have seen that! LOL


----------



## BigDave12768

Lifted4x4Astro;687824 said:


> Can anyone else explain to this guy that his math is [email protected] up?  Dave, read the numbers YOU posted and think S L O W L Y why your math doesn't work.


Is the Power wagon 80.6 inches tall? Is the 3500 80.6 inches tall?


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro

According to the Dodge website...

a 2009 3500 quad cab 4x4 SWB is 78.6" tall
a 2009 3500 reg cab 4x4 LWB (dually) is 78.7" tall
a 2009 3500 Mega cab 4x4 is 79.4" tall

a 2009 2500 quad cab 4x4 SWB is 78.4" tall
a 2009 2500 reg cab 4x4 LWB is 78.4" tall
a 2009 2500 Power Wagon quad cab 4x4 is 80.6" tall.

I guess the answer to your question "Is the Power wagon 80.6 inches tall?" is YES.
I guess the answer to your question " Is the 3500 80.6 inches tall?" is NO.

BTW....You don't count the entire tire diameter when figuring in lift. You can only use 1/2 the height otherwise known as the radius...seems the damn manufacturers connect the axles at the center of the wheel!


----------



## BigDave12768

Gee So the new ones are lower BUT THE PAST 4 YEARS IT WAS SAME HEIGHT. BUT ADD IN AHD AND 285'S ITS THE SAME HEIGHT AGAIN.


----------

